# Review: Lemond Revolution Trainer



## unrealisticTest (Feb 1, 2013)

Seriously? You're going to put this trainer in what's essentially a 5 by 8 room and complain about the noise? In a room or entryway that size laptop speakers would probably sound loud, however put that same laptop speakers in a garage (where the trainer will likely go) and they wouldn't sound so loud.


----------



## francois3 (Jun 21, 2011)

>> Seriously? You're going to put this trainer in what's essentially a 5 by 8 room and complain about the noise?

We normally use this outside and it is still loud. We used about 8 trainers in the setting and the Lemond Revolution is by far the loudest.

Your comment is valid that the small entryway setup makes the trainer louder. But c'mon... we know that.


----------



## rjsdavis (Jul 12, 2012)

Time to update this with the Wattbox upgrade?


----------

